# Cabelas is asking me for a cafe name



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I got an email from someone at Cabelas, they're planning to open a store in Columbus in 2013, and it will have a cafe, and they're looking for suggestions for a name. They're thinking Scioto River. 

So, fishermen, any ideas? I'm thinking Leatherlips, if we can get permission from the Shawnee. Or maybe something like The Riffle?


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

How about "Ohio Game Fishing Cafe"


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Rippin Lips!!! :G


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think Scioto Cafe would be great.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Set'n Hooks Cafe


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I like the Leatherlips personally  

Scioto-tangy Cafe
The Confluence Cafe
The Confluence


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

how about " The OGF Cafe "


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

They should name it for the closest body of water... if its opening next to Costco on Gemini it could be called "The Hoover" or possibly "Alum Cafe".


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

heres a few more fitting to the Columbus area...

Ole-N-Grundgy
Suckers united Cafe
Blue Jacket Cafe
Shawnee something or another
Simon Kenton's Kickback Kafe' 
Carp Galore Cafe

Salmonid


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Something to do with the Scioto.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

how about "Bucks & Eyes"


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

topwater said:


> how about "Bucks & Eyes"


Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


But hey, wait a minute. A cafe is a stupid idea for a store that is already very small compared to their other locations. With the proliferation of food trucks in Columbus, they could give up some space in the parking lot for one or two of those.

I'm not going there for a coffee and a bagel. Save the floor space for merchandise!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Something to do with the Scioto.


Bronzeback cafe.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Winner, winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> 
> But hey, wait a minute. A cafe is a stupid idea for a store that is already very small compared to their other locations. With the proliferation of food trucks in Columbus, they could give up some space in the parking lot for one or two of those.
> ...


*
BLASPHEMY!*

Have you ever had there food!!!??? Smoked Elk Sammich OMG Nom Nom Nom...MMMMmmm Cabelas


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

The Drawdown Cafe
Put & Take Cafe
Spillway Cafe

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Master Bait'r Cafe!!!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Trollin cafe
Twister tail cafe
Buck nutz cafe


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

saugmon said:


> Master Bait'r Cafe!!!


Not if you want people to actually eat there lol..


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I personally find "Not the reason why you came but you stopped any may cafe" quite catchy and fitting

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Slims cafeye. If he is hosten he is not catchen.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

I heard that it was going to be a vegetarian joint. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

hanmanjr said:


> I heard that it was going to be a vegetarian joint.


Not funny, lol.

Here's the menu (from the Dundee store) Im hoping the Columbus store menu will be identical. Honestly was planning on doing lunch/dinner every time I went up there, wild game is hard to come by in Columbus...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Just noticed the little caption in the corner that reads "Quick Cafe Style Deli's offer a less extensive menu"

If they aren't planning on offering the full menu pictured below i'll be extremely disappointed. If that is the case then yea, I agree, just scrap the deli and use it for floor space: i'll never eat there.



> _*There is also the aroma of food from the cafeteria which features delicacies like elkburger, and lunch meat like smoked bison,wild boar and smoked elk for sandwiches and wraps from the deli. I so wanted to try an elkburger but the line was too long.*_


_
_
Cabelas PLEASE offer the full menu!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

todd61 said:


> I think Scioto Cafe would be great.


Agree, or even add Shawnee Scioto Cafe.


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

what about " The Great Outdoors Cafe".. that way the name is not just specific to one sport or the other..


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay so since we are on the topic here.. Anyone hear much on the date of when its supposed to open? Tomorrow maybe would be nice but in reality i know its 2013 but what qtr 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to: "The Happy Crappie Cafe' "


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> Okay so since we are on the topic here.. Anyone hear much on the date of when its supposed to open? Tomorrow maybe would be nice but in reality i know its 2013 but what qtr
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


March 2013 I believe. Building is pretty much done on the exterior already


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Hotela Cabela......."You never wanna leave". A little off-shoot off of the Eagles song...


----------



## Goin2fast4u (Aug 2, 2012)

How about "The Hook, Line & Sinker Cafe"


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

i think the name is n your avatar, No Fish Guts


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Liars Lounge

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

FOSR said:


> I got an email from someone at Cabelas, they're planning to open a store in Columbus in 2013, and it will have a cafe, and they're looking for suggestions for a name. They're thinking Scioto River.
> 
> So, fishermen, any ideas? I'm thinking Leatherlips, if we can get permission from the Shawnee. Or maybe something like The Riffle?


Scioto Buckeye..........afterall it is Columbus right ?

Or a variation , Scioto field , woods and water , etc. 

Just rambling , not usually good at this kind of stuff but appealing to the college students and sports fans as well as the outdoorsman and local pride has had good results for others.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Bucks N Eyes and Drawdown Cafe are pretty good ones.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I think Bucks and Eyes is the most clever, but it's sort of an inside joke. Ohio fishermen know what "eyes" means and most people would recognize bucks as a hunting reference, but I can imagine customers coming in and seeing "Bucks and Eyes" and wondering why it isn't "Buckeyes" - in which case there would probably be licensing issues with OSU.

Think of the cafe as a place where a spouse and kids can go while you are shopping. What names would steer them away, and what might draw them in?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Buck Stop. Unless they are specifically going for a fishing theme?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I can't wait for the store to open - I think I heard late 1st quarter 2013.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Feeding Frenzy

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Food Plot

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

The Meating Place

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Roasts shaved close deli


----------



## LtMack (Jul 6, 2011)

I vote for the "Food Plot"


----------

